# Particularly Perplexing Propane Problem



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

I have used my trailer a total of about 80 hours, with the heater just during the three evenings (50 degrees outside and had it set at 65 degrees) and the stove twice, oven once for 45 minutes and hot water heater for about 2 hours, the fridge was Running propane the whole time. Both of my propane bottles are totally empty now! It seams like i should be getting a little more out of them than that...doesn't it? I checked the whole thing for leaks with soapy water, nothing leaking. Should i be getting more out of 60lbs of LP than that? The only other possibility I can think of is the dealer only partially filled them, even though they told me " that price includes full propane tanks!!"







What has everyone else's experience been like with propane usage?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

With the fridge going, and the HWH and the stove, and the furnace, 80 hrs sounds about right to me. I would not put it past my dealer to have not completely filled the bottles. A combo of the two adds up to empty bottles. You will learn to maximize as you go but that doesn't sound all that out of place to me.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'd say the dealer didn't fill the tanks. I easily go the whole summer, 18 days of which is without hookups so I use propane for the water heater and fridge the entire time (there's 432 hours right there). All our summer camping is in the Adirondacks so I use the heater at least a few times in a total 33 days in the mountains. and I don't even use one full bottle.

Did you smell any propane during the 80 hours? Could have leaked from somewhere other than the regulator or connections - maybe underneath? There's no way you would have run out of propane in that time, with that usage. So, either the dealer didn't fill them, or you have a major leak. I think the leak is unlikely, as the propane detector should have gone off if there was a leak inside the tt and I'm sure you would have smelled it if it was outside.

At least mention it to the dealer. Maybe you can get him to fill the tanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fridge use is about 1.5 pounds per *day*.

Furnace use is about 1.5 pounds per *hour*, it does not matter what temperature it is set on it matters how long it runs.

Water Heater is about .5 pounds per *hour*.

Stove/oven not sure but it is in the range of .25 pounds per hour.

I would guess you were short filled on your tanks.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

We had the same issue when we first got our camper. The dealership didn't fill either tank, but since I've refilled them a couple times I've been getting a lot longer useage.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Been there, done that....dealer did not fill bottles fully


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ziggler said:


> The only other possibility I can think of is the dealer only partially filled them


There you go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

This may sound like a silly question, but did you turn your tanks off when not in use? If you don't turn them off when you are storing your unit, they may leak.


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

I never smelt any propane either in or out of the OB, I did shut it off when not in use, there were no leaks that I could find... Foley RV you stink!







they must have put like 5lbs in each one, good thing I wasn't gone for long.... Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We top off the tanks at the beginning of the season and then will fill our 30lbers once during the season. I also believe you had partial tanks.

Eric


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

After 3 days and 2 nites camping with the heat on a lot, hot water heater for 3 hours or so, no fridge though. I had my tank filled today, only a gallon and a half to top it off...the dealer just totally under filled the tanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Phooey on your dealer ziggler!







I guess you're happy to know that you didn't have any leaks though...

I think we all need these: see through propane tanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sure seems like the dealer "forgot" to really fill both of them.

Question...did you have the value set to automatically switch to the other tank?

Assuming you didn't, I was just wondering how long one tank lasted over the other.


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure seems like the dealer "forgot" to really fill both of them.
> 
> Question...did you have the value set to automatically switch to the other tank?
> 
> Assuming you didn't, I was just wondering how long one tank lasted over the other.


Funny how they can be forgetfull when it saves them money.....









I didn't have the valve to auto switch, the first tank lasted 2 days and 2 nites, the second bottle only lasted 1 day and 1 nite. thank god I was leaving the campground that day, I could have survived but it would have been a little cold and no fridge to keep the food and "soda" cold


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Phooey on your dealer ziggler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are cool! I didn't know there was such a thing out there, if they had them in 30lb size I might consider it


----------

